# Pet peeves- dog breeds



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Everytime I go somewhere and people ask me what breed of dog Avery is I first and foremost say mutt, a little bit of everything and if we really get talking I'll mention what I think he may be.

But what bothers me more than anything in the world is when I see a clearly mixed breed dog and the owners answer with 3 or 4 very specific breeds. How do you know that? Unless you got your dog from some BYB who's breeding pure bred dogs there is no real way to know...right? Or am I alone with this one??

I should mention, I have a lot of pet peeves when it comes to dogs. I have had to train myself to bite my tongue around others.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

it could be what the rescue/shelter/craiglist person told them and so they believe it to be true. When people ask what murphy is I say lab/BC mix usually unless I feel like adding a disclaimer like "but I don't really know" or "lab and some herding breed I think" because I don't know for sure but it's pretty obvious that he's part lab


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Purebred dogs do tend to pass down certain traits when cross bred. Pugs pass the tail, the face, the bug eyes. Poodles pass their hair type or their hair combines to makes something in the middle. Bassets pass that basset body. Hounds have those ears. Often times coloration is only in a few breeds and lends itself to a good guess. Body types, hair type, color, personality, all of those are indicative of certain breeds or groups of breeds. That is how many people can often see a glimpse of a pure breed in a mutt.

Of course it is all guess work and there is never anyway to truly tell. Why miss out on the all the fun in guessing? :biggrin:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's not the guessing that bothers me. I know a ton of different breeds and I enjoy making guesses myself. It's the confidence some people portray. My dog is a lab boxer APBT cross. No mix that's just what they are. It's like people can't think for themselves if their vet or the rescue tells them something that's what it is, no swaying..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> It's not the guessing that bothers me. I know a ton of different breeds and I enjoy making guesses myself. It's the confidence some people portray. My dog is a lab boxer APBT cross. No mix that's just what they are. It's like people can't think for themselves if their vet or the rescue tells them something that's what it is, no swaying..


Well If that is what they can see, then take it with a grain of salt. You know your dog best and can probably see a more in depth description of him. People are weird, and there is no explaining it


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Actually today at the dog park some lady came in with a dog that looked very much like a flat coated retriever and after she mentioned the first couple of obvious breeds she thought he was she also added boxer...and I personally could not see an ounce of boxer in this dog...

It's just strange I guess. I guess it comes down to perceptions and the ability of people to think for themselves..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I get Basenji with Mikey all the time. I think that is hilarious.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

My new rescue's mom was a pure Boston - but she doesn't look like one very much. I always say Boston and God-knows-what.  (She was found on the street with mom at 1 day old...)


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

It's very possible they got it for free or from a byb, there are tons around here and it's always "mom is lab/boxer/chow and dad is boston/shi tzu" or something ridiculous like that, too many people who can't be bothered to contain or fix their mutts. 

Either that or they did the doggy dna lol
Dog DNA from Funny Or Die, Allan McLeod, Ryan Perez, Ally Hord, Shauna O'Toole, BoTown Sound, Emily Maya Mills, Johanna Parker, Eugene Cordero, Tricia McAlpin, Lauren Lapkus, Joe Hartzler, Andrée Vermeulen, Michael Blaiklock, Anne Rieman, and Barak H


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I find a lot of people say it because they did the "dna testing" which of course comes up VERY false most of the time!!:wink:

However I know what it in Brody, 100% of what is in him. Due to getting him from a friend....I didnt, and dont, agree with her breeding for him......but fell in love with him and so thus know exactly what he is!:thumb:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

When I was walking Ruby one time, some lady actually thought Ruby was a boxer :wacko:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Kat said:


> When I was walking Ruby one time, some lady actually thought Ruby was a boxer :wacko:




LOL!!!! Someone asked me if Murph was a pitbull puppy once (I didn't even know what to say)....but mostly I get pug or boston terrier....


According to the rescue papers, Abbie is an ACD cross.

According to her DNA test, she is a Portugese Water Dog, Lab and Basset Hound (this one actually would be funny to tell people in person when they ask). 


Usually I just say "bluetick coonhound mix" or "hound mix". People usually guess she's a pointer mix or a dalmation mix...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I've gotten pit bull puppy for Tess before, as well as chihuahua, dachshund mix, whippet, baby greyhound, yellow lab puppy. lol. I've never had to guess what my dogs are, since they are purebred.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I usually get Shar Pei for my dog (a French Mastiff.) Ha-- Mateo is now 126 pounds. A Shar Pei on steroids....? I think people just associate wrinkles with Shar-Peis...

More often, people think he's a Bull Mastiff. Close..

But just this evening someone asked if he was a Bloodhound. At the time, Mateo had his nose glued to the ground following a scent, so that all his head wrinkles fell forward. So, yeah, okay-- maybe I could see that...


----------



## Lolita117 (Jul 16, 2012)

I grew up with mutts. Most of which I never knew what they were. Only one did I actually know what the mother was and had a good speculation of the father. Mother was a dachshund, thought the father could have been a neighbor Beagle Hound. So when people asked what she was always said mutt, then explained. All my other dogs didn’t have a clue. Always said mutt, and then threw out what I thought they could have had in them. I know what the OP is talking about though, when it comes to somebody saying “oh he’s a Husky, German Shepherd, Dalmatian, Poodle.” Totally agree. How do they know unless somebody out there is mixing the breeds and keeping track. Another pet (no pun intended) peeve is when a dog is clearly a mixed breed and you ask what they are thinking you will get a response like mutt or possible mixes and they say “German Shepherd” and nothing else. I breed them; I know what they look like and know all the different kinds. Either you got screwed because someone clearly didn’t sell you a GSD or you’re trying to say your dog is something that it is. I loved all my mutts, but they were what they were, mutts:thumb:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Either that or they did the doggy dna lol
> Dog DNA from Funny Or Die, Allan McLeod, Ryan Perez, Ally Hord, Shauna O'Toole, BoTown Sound, Emily Maya Mills, Johanna Parker, Eugene Cordero, Tricia McAlpin, Lauren Lapkus, Joe Hartzler, Andrée Vermeulen, Michael Blaiklock, Anne Rieman, and Barak H


This is hilarious and sooo true. "He's got a Min Pin butt hole" LMAO.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I get "What is that?"
"Little Rat!"
and "Chupacabra" ?









And another friend calls him a Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

What always gets me is people will say, oh they are so cute what kind are they? when I say pit bull they ohhhhhh with a funny look on their face and just smile and walk away....I want to say really butt head they were cute a minute ago


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i dunno, i have the habit of trying to "label" mixes like if im talking about a dog i seen ill say "a lab mix, a huskey mix, a cocker spaniel mix"
obviously i have NO CLUE what type of mix it is, im just guessing.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I usually say that Maddie is a Carolina Dog mix. Granted, I have NO clue what she really is. But she looks and acts like one.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I actually know what Sargeant is so when people ask, I tell them. Dachshund and poodle. 

I have gotten wire hair dachshund and cairn terrier when people chance a guess. 

What I hate is that when I worked at a shelter, the workers would just guess what the dog mix was (from strays). Some of their guesses made me laugh. And poor adopters probably just went with it because they didn't know either. Yes, THATS totally a Italiano Spinone...because they are sooo common around here. Mmm hmmm


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Well I actually know what Sargeant is so when people ask, I tell them. Dachshund and poodle.
> 
> I have gotten wire hair dachshund and cairn terrier when people chance a guess.
> 
> What I hate is that when I worked at a shelter, the workers would just guess what the dog mix was (from strays). Some of their guesses made me laugh. And poor adopters probably just went with it because they didn't know either. Yes, THATS totally a Italiano Spinone...because they are sooo common around here. Mmm hmmm


oh yeh, our shelter from what i can tell is like that too, they will have an obvious mixed breed and "claim" its some weird rare pure bred, they even labeld a very obvious pointer as a APBT idiots!


----------

